# Thermolon



## kcz (Dec 14, 2006)

Has anyone seen/tried this? It's a new non-stick coating made with a silicate polymer rather than PTFE like Teflon and Silverstone, and therefore it's supposed to be safer for both people and the environment. I think it's only being used in a line of cookware called "GreenPan," which is being endorsed by Todd English on HSN.com.


----------



## aleck (Nov 13, 2007)

I've used the 12'' GreenPan skillet for about a week. The claims seem to be true, the skillet can heat up pretty high and browns well. The only problem is that it is very thin and has a cheap feel. Chances are it will warp after a couple of years. You won't get even heating and heat retention with it either. If you can wait, there is talk about Todd English designing a premium line of Green Pans, which I hope will have thick aluminum base.


----------

